# AskaboutWonga?



## ajapale (5 Jan 2008)

On "*who wants to be a millionaire*" tonight a £1,000 question was "what is wonga?". It seems that this is a cockney term for money! I never heard of it , even on tv or movies.

What are the common Irish slang words for Money?

*THE Top 10 money terms in the UK are: *

1. Dosh 
2. Dough 
3. Readies 
4. Brass 
5. Bread 
6. Wad 
7. Lolly 
8. Wedge 
9. Wonga 
10. Moolah


----------



## PM1234 (5 Jan 2008)

Notes?
Punts? (as gaeilge)
Is smackers one?
Have often heard money being described in colours e.g. two blue ones etc
Quid (often replaced by squid).


----------



## gipimann (5 Jan 2008)

Since 2002, we deal in "yo-yos" one of my personal favourites (not!!!).

I've heard of most of the UK list (and had heard of wonga - Only fools & horses maybe?)


----------



## GeneralZod (5 Jan 2008)

Flash     (probably not a common Irish term for money but I like it).


----------



## car (5 Jan 2008)

I was watching that tonight, I thought it a rather common term and was surprised how long they deliberated over it.  I know Harry enfield used it a lot in his early shows with the loadsamoney character.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2008)

ajapale said:


> On who wants to be a millionaire tonight a £1,000 question was "what is wonga?". It seems that this is a cockney term for money!


It's also a type of pigeon!


----------



## Harlequin (6 Jan 2008)

One of Eddie Hobbs' books came with money management software called The Wonga Wizard. I assumed it was some Corkonian slang as I'd never heard of it before that.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jan 2008)

Shekels?
Doopers?
Spondulicks?  [broken link removed]


----------



## BillK (6 Jan 2008)

Gelt.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jan 2008)

Quid!


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jan 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Quid!



Did quid not just refer to the old £1 and not to money in general?

Never heard the expression wonga before.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jan 2008)

sueellen said:


> Did quid not just refer to the old £1 and not to money in general?
> 
> Never heard the expression wonga before.



true perhaps..... squid is another


----------



## Caveat (6 Jan 2008)

For comedy value, I kind of like "balloons" which I've heard a bit - don't use it myself though.

Other than that, I hear "yoyos" a lot (which I hate) 

I still use plain old fashioned "quid" but am often corrected by those who maintain that the term can only refer to pounds/punts


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2008)

I recall some people referring to punts as "snots" (e.g. you owe me ten snots).


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jan 2008)

Spondulucks


----------



## car (7 Jan 2008)

If we're listing others try....
the... 
Johnny Cash, 
Jack Flash, 
Belly Rash (or basiclly anything that rhymes with cash)
Bob Dylans, 
Bin lids,
Donal Lunny  
etc, etc


----------



## Carpenter (7 Jan 2008)

"A few bob": one of my favourites.


----------



## gianni (7 Jan 2008)

"Lids" is one that I would use...


----------



## The_Banker (7 Jan 2008)

I have heard of wonga plenty of times...

My favorite terms are "fun coupons" and "folding stuff"


----------



## Squire (7 Jan 2008)

Beer vouchers.


----------



## Simeon (9 Jan 2008)

Anyone heard of a "score", "pony" and "monkey" for a 20, 25 and 500. I've heard Del Boy say "smackeroonies".


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2008)

A score *is *20. I've heard of the others alright along with the obvious ton and grand.


----------



## oopsbuddy (9 Jan 2008)

A recent visitor from Oz constantly referred to "freight", eg, it's cost a lot of freight to travel to Ireland with the family.


----------

